# I noticed this book on Octagon work



## TaiChiTJ (Nov 4, 2015)

Maybe our Kosho folks know about it.

http://www.amazon.com/Walking-Web-I...id=1446681555&sr=1-2&keywords=octagon+martial


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 4, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend spending money on it.


----------



## kosho (Dec 4, 2015)

TaiChiTJ Hello,
                            I hope this finds you well, I don't get on the computer as much as I used to. OK, the octagon is a tool that is used to help with movement and understanding the body and how it works. If you look at the basic level of the octagon it falls to the floor, each point of the octagon has a meaning and why you take the angle of the movement. angle 1 and so on, each has a different feeling when your trying to escape, lock, throw, or hit. To fully understand the teachings of the octagon one has to see and feel the concept behind the teachings of the 8 angles. I have a basic DVD I have made that shows and teaches the basic understanding of the  octagon. once you understand the ground foot work of it then it grows to the body, on your attacker, once that is understood then the octagon is moving in the air around you and between you and your attacker, then you have front side and back side of the octagon, and so On. Not sure if this helped you or confused you more. 

Best to you,
                      Kosho


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 4, 2015)

What I find very interesting, and like, about the Kosho Octagon is the similarity to this from Chinese martial arts


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 4, 2015)

kosho said:


> TaiChiTJ Hello,
> I hope this finds you well, I don't get on the computer as much as I used to. OK, the octagon is a tool that is used to help with movement and understanding the body and how it works. If you look at the basic level of the octagon it falls to the floor, each point of the octagon has a meaning and why you take the angle of the movement. angle 1 and so on, each has a different feeling when your trying to escape, lock, throw, or hit. To fully understand the teachings of the octagon one has to see and feel the concept behind the teachings of the 8 angles. I have a basic DVD I have made that shows and teaches the basic understanding of the  octagon. once you understand the ground foot work of it then it grows to the body, on your attacker, once that is understood then the octagon is moving in the air around you and between you and your attacker, then you have front side and back side of the octagon, and so On. Not sure if this helped you or confused you more.
> 
> Best to you,
> Kosho


Thank You Kosho, I will puzzle over what you have to say here. I really respond to this type of analysis. I do have Hanshi Driscoll's book and spend time with it. Thanks Again


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 4, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> What I find very interesting, and like, about the Kosho Octagon is the similarity to this from Chinese martial arts


Yes thanks Xue Sheng! Have you watched Ian Sinclair's discussion of the fine points of the Wind (pluck) energy?


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 4, 2015)

kosho said:


> TaiChiTJ Hello,
> I hope this finds you well, I don't get on the computer as much as I used to. OK, the octagon is a tool that is used to help with movement and understanding the body and how it works. If you look at the basic level of the octagon it falls to the floor, each point of the octagon has a meaning and why you take the angle of the movement. angle 1 and so on, each has a different feeling when your trying to escape, lock, throw, or hit. To fully understand the teachings of the octagon one has to see and feel the concept behind the teachings of the 8 angles. I have a basic DVD I have made that shows and teaches the basic understanding of the  octagon. once you understand the ground foot work of it then it grows to the body, on your attacker, once that is understood then the octagon is moving in the air around you and between you and your attacker, then you have front side and back side of the octagon, and so On. Not sure if this helped you or confused you more.
> 
> Best to you,
> Kosho


Please let me know if you make the DVD available.


----------



## kosho (Dec 5, 2015)

(Please let me know if you make the DVD available.)

TaiChiTJ- I have 2 DVDs that I have made on Kosho Ryu Kempo (1) is a Flow Drill that helps with Throwing and hitting and Entries into the attacker, the other is a Basic and Mid level understanding of the Octagon. To get more info  visit my web page www.kosho-ryu-kempo.com 

Kosho


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 5, 2015)

Kosho

I was looking at your site and I have a question.

What is the difference between Shihan and Renshi? My office is close to Renshi DiSarro's school, but I have never heard the term Renshi before, but then I am a CMA guy.

Xue


----------



## kosho (Dec 5, 2015)

The word is used by many and it has different meanings depending on the system you are in, 
Under Hanshi Juchnik The term Kyoshi Renshi Shihan are all job titles that help Hanshi Juchnik. It also has to do with Knowledge of the system and skill levels of the person with the Title. Example you would call all of the Kosho Teachers with the title by Sensei and not use the ( Renshi ) title around them. It's a Rank level require meant also and time in and level of skill. But bottom line it's a Job working for Hanshi Juchnik. I hope this helps
Mr. Disarro is extremely skilled and has a ton of knowledge in many systems I hope this helped


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 5, 2015)

kosho said:


> The word is used by many and it has different meanings depending on the system you are in,
> Under Hanshi Juchnik The term Kyoshi Renshi Shihan are all job titles that help Hanshi Juchnik. It also has to do with Knowledge of the system and skill levels of the person with the Title. Example you would call all of the Kosho Teachers with the title by Sensei and not use the ( Renshi ) title around them. It's a Rank level require meant also and time in and level of skill. But bottom line it's a Job working for Hanshi Juchnik. I hope this helps
> Mr. Disarro is extremely skilled and has a ton of knowledge in many systems I hope this helped



very helpful, thank you


----------

